# First time owner in NJ - how to start?



## kazza2 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi all, I've got my heart set on a male GSD puppy and am trying to figure out where to start.

He will be a pet - not for show - but high priority on health. I think I want an American showline based on what I've read about temperament.

I've found a couple of breeders in NJ - Mercer and Alkarah - which sound like good fits but am not sure how to start contact with them.

Will breeders turn me away because I am a first time owner? My mom grew up with GSDs and will be actively involved in care and feeding.

Is it ok that I "only" want a pet rather than a show dog? 

Are there other qualities that the breeder will want in an owner? We have a backyard, and between my parents and I always someone to take him out for a run. 

Many thanks in advance!
Karen


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

???



kazza2 said:


> Hi all, I've got my heart set on a male GSD puppy and am trying to figure out where to start.
> 
> He will be a pet - not for show - but high priority on health.
> 
> ...


----------



## kazza2 (Oct 3, 2013)

Be easy on me, lol, I'm a newbie. 

I understand there are American showlines and German showlines. From what I've read, American lines tend to be more laid-back, and German more energetic. 

I don't want a show dog, just a regular pet around the dog and some protection.

Hope that is clearer, and if not, please correct where I'm wrong. 

Thanks!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Be honest with the breeder and what you are looking for in a pet. There are good dogs to fit your life in all lines. 

If the breeders you are looking for are close to you, ask to come and visit. 

Good luck




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi!
I'd suggest you call & visit a few breeders. See what they have and what you think you may like...as far as color, etc. 

Once you determine that, be honest and tell the breeder what temperament you are looking for, your lifestyle, etc.

A good breeder (most good breeders) will usually be able to match you with the right dog. 
If they don't have one that fits your needs or lifestyle, they may be able to recommend someone else.

JMO. 
 Kat


----------



## kazza2 (Oct 3, 2013)

gsdsar said:


> Be honest with the breeder and what you are looking for in a pet. There are good dogs to fit your life in all lines.
> 
> If the breeders you are looking for are close to you, ask to come and visit.


Super, thanks, gsdsar. I had thought I would have to go with an American line - glad I have more options. 



KatsMuse said:


> Hi!
> I'd suggest you call & visit a few breeders. See what they have and what you think you may like...as far as color, etc.
> 
> Once you determine that, be honest and tell the breeder what temperament you are looking for, your lifestyle, etc.
> ...


Thanks Kat! I definitely have some preferences for color but was afraid that it could across as being too picky. You've given me more confident to be straight up in what I'm looking for in a pet. Appreciate the help!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Looking for a pet from any line is ok. A lot of pups end up as pets regardless of lines. There is a show line breeder on this forum and people seem very happy with their dogs. I think they are called Huerta hof, might be worth checking into.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

While color SHOULD be the least important thing on your list, there is no reason you can't find a breeder that has the temperament you are looking for and the color as well.

I am a firm believer of " getting what you want" if you have always dreamed of a classic Black and Tan, or solid black, there is no reason to not get that, along with temperament and health. 

Me personally, always wanted a dark sable. But went with health and temperament and drive and ended up with a long coat Black and Tan, solid black and bi color. So for my new pup, I decided to get what I wanted. I looked at breeders that has the color I wanted AND the temperament and health I wanted. There are plenty to choose from. There is no reason to NOT get everything. It may take some research, but you can get everything. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

